# amplificadores y parlantes diversos



## tuteludwig (Jun 28, 2010)

Seguro que otros como yo tienen dudas por ser principiantes en el tema. Mi problema es que quiero conectar mas parlantes a mi equipo de audio, un Sony Genezi (de los mas basicos) y sus datos son estos: 50/60 Hz 95w impedancia de 6 ohms. A este equipo le quiero sumar un amplificador de bajo que dice: es de 40w pero dice 80w maximp, 50 Hz. No me dice la impedancia, no se si tiene o no, pero quiero saber si puedo conectarselo al Sony, y se ser posible como hacerlo sin quemar la salida del equipo, cosa que ya hice con el equipo de mi papa y me duele mas a mi que a el creo..
gracias


----------



## aldemarar (Jul 7, 2010)

los equipos de sonido comerciales vienen diseñados solo para sus bafles si le colocas mas lo estaras forzando y lo quemaras lo mas sabio es que armes o compres un amplificador para conectarle mas parlantes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2010)

tuteludwig dijo:


> Seguro que otros como yo tienen dudas por ser principiantes en el tema. Mi problema es que quiero conectar mas parlantes a mi equipo de audio, un Sony Genezi (de los mas basicos) y sus datos son estos: 50/60 Hz 95w impedancia de 6 ohms. A este equipo le quiero sumar un amplificador de bajo que dice: es de 40w pero dice 80w maximp, 50 Hz. No me dice la impedancia, no se si tiene o no, pero quiero saber si puedo conectarselo al Sony, y se ser posible como hacerlo sin quemar la salida del equipo, cosa que ya hice con el equipo de mi papa y me duele mas a mi que a el creo..
> gracias


 

Si , se puede alimentar la entrada de señal del amplificador para bajos (con su parlante) desde la salida del Sony sin romper nada.

Necesitamos más datos del amplificador para bajos , algunas fotos , manual , circuito , no somos adivinos .

Saludos !


----------



## Momo Sampler (Ago 1, 2010)

Como te dice dosmetros lo tenes que tirar con una pote
a la pote le metes la señal de los bajos que sale del equipo


----------

